# Puppet :  Run of Puppet configuration client already in prog



## cracker1985 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have problem with my puppet server. Agents works fine. But puppet master not. When I do : `/usr/local/sbin/puppetd --test --server gammagw` Its show this error : 
	
	



```
notice: Run of Puppet configuration client already in progress; skipping
```
.
I am already removed puppetdlock file. After removing lock file , same issue : 
	
	



```
err: Could not retrieve catalog from remote server: getaddrinfo: hostname nor servname provided, or not known
warning: Not using cache on failed catalog
err: Could not retrieve catalog; skipping run
err: Could not send report: getaddrinfo: hostname nor servname provided, or not
```
How can I resolve this issue?
FreeBSD : 8.2
puppet version  : puppet-2.7.6_1 
Thanks for answer.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Puppet :  Run of Puppet configuration client already in *

Make sure the hostname of your puppet master is resolvable. If possible create a puppet CNAME pointing to the real name of the server. Puppet by default will try to use the 'puppet' hostname.


----------

